# Banned from eBay - Need a website/ E-commerce



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

UK People

Banned from eBay due to they think im linked to someone elses account who they just suspended 

Anyways fed up with eBay and Paypal, therefore going to build a website or pay some one to do it for me.

Thinking about ways to accept payments, what the best method for UK peeps?

Im thinking maybe Cubecart? If i go with cubecart, do i need to pay for anything else other than they're services?

Other than that, also thinking of google checkout.

Any tips, please add.

Thanks


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

i use google checkout, im a fellow paypal hater


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

ruch1v said:


> i use google checkout, im a fellow paypal hater


Do you get much business through google checkout?


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

yeah, i would go as far as to say google is more trusted than paypal, people that do not have google accounts are also able to buy and they don't (as far as i know) have questionable resolution centre, i would defo recommend it!


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

Love it or hate it, consumers are used to using paypal. 

We have Google checkout too but nobody really uses it.


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

Titchimp said:


> Love it or hate it, consumers are used to using paypal.
> 
> We have Google checkout too but nobody really uses it.



Yes indeed this is true.

People are used to paypal.

BUT its pap for sellers really as they just do you over when ever they feel like it.

OTher than google checkout, what else is decent for a site?


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

ash213 said:


> Yes indeed this is true.
> 
> People are used to paypal.
> 
> ...


people moan about paypal.. untill they look at the alternatives. 

Basically you need to look at getting a merchant account and a payment gateway. The problem? You have to pay monthly for these on top of the percentage/ per transaction rates. You do get more control than with paypal but you won't be protected from chargebacks. 

You also need to look out for the rolling reserves some of these accounts have, they will keep 5% back for up to 90 days incase you get a chargeback.


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

Titchimp said:


> people moan about paypal.. untill they look at the alternatives.
> 
> Basically you need to look at getting a merchant account and a payment gateway. The problem? You have to pay monthly for these on top of the percentage/ per transaction rates. You do get more control than with paypal but you won't be protected from chargebacks.
> 
> You also need to look out for the rolling reserves some of these accounts have, they will keep 5% back for up to 90 days incase you get a chargeback.



I understand exactly what your saying.

Im happy to include a paypal payment method as an alternative to a main payment method.

I have had paypal accounts locked off in the past so obviously i have my doubts as to wether my main one right now will last forever. Therefore i would like a different method of payment as the main method on my site.


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

Google checkout is the closest you will find.


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

of you offer both paypal and google checkout then maybe people will go for paypal because they have this false ideology that their money is safer with paypal, but that doesnt mean that people will be put off from buying from you if you had gc only, alot of people are banned from paypal for no good reason so your limiting those sales also, if you don't go for gc here are a few other alternatives

Secure Money Transfer with Moneybookers - Send Money Online

FastSpring - The Next Generation of E-Commerce - Payment and Merchandising Solutions for Downloadable Software and Services, Software Distribution and Marketing, Software E-Commerce and Payment Processing

Nochex Merchant Accounts: Credit and Debit Card Processing Online

Credit Card Processing, Merchant Accounts, Accept Credit Cards

Nochex Merchant Accounts: Credit and Debit Card Processing Online

Payments NETBANX

http://www.rbsworldpay.com/index.php?c=UK&DCMP=KNC-NWTELEPPCBRESAV&HBX_PK=World+Pay&HBX_OU=50

https://www.alertpay.com/?gclid=CIb_nunm-JsCFZ4A4wodMSBR_g


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

although i can't vouch for any of those companies


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

ruch1v said:


> although i can't vouch for any of those companies



cheers for this

anyone tried sagepay?


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

ash213 said:


> cheers for this
> 
> anyone tried sagepay?


 
I havn't but know alot of small businesses do. It i think the prices are quite resonable £20 a month + costs of merchant account.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

How do you get banned from ebay and paypal?


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

PositiveDave said:


> How do you get banned from ebay and paypal?


I don't know about the OP but we had a ban for selling items that said "I Love Lewis Hamilton"


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

Titchimp said:


> I don't know about the OP but we had a ban for selling items that said "I Love Lewis Hamilton"


Lewis Hamilton's name is protected by a registered trademark in the US, and probably elsewhere. From a legal standpoint, it's no different than putting a Nike swoosh on a shirt.

Did they give you any warning? I know they usually don't, but I did once receive a warning for selling a live Led Zeppelin CD, which I later found out that though legal at the time in Italy where it was produced, was not legal in the US.

It would be nice if eBay provided some type of due process so that people could appeal bans. But they are a private business so they don't have to. From their point of view, it's clear that the vast majority of people banned really are violating the law, so investigations would clear very, very few people, cost a ton of money, and end up raising prices for those who are playing by the rules.

Also, I suspect there is an appeal process -- and a pretty lenient one -- for the very big sellers.


----------



## GLinks (Jun 5, 2009)

eBay sucks, and I just re-joined them, lol...my account got hacked and used, and a couple of years ago, at the end, I was trying to sell a laptop using BuyItNow, and all these scammers were trying to get me to mail it to them while they "simultaneously" sent me a money order. All the fees kept piling up, and eBay was in no hurry to wipe them out. During the period of inactivity, more scammers used the account to sell through. After nearly 2 years, eBay cleaned it up and sent me a decent bill, which I paid. Figured I needed more outlets than just my website.

Anyway, doesn't Yahoo offer a similar merchant service? I think they do. There seems to be a lot of e-malls out there, and I saw one for UK t-shirts, but I can't remember the name. 

As far as payment gateways, it's not the one I went with (I used FirstData and Authorize.net for my setup) but there is a place called CDG Commerce that was the lowest I found for payment gateways (not sure if they do international), but it's $10 US/mo, and they even called me and were extremely nice. I said I would recommend them.


----------

